# When do you look at structure again?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It depends. I feel the biggest thing to consider is when did the parents reach maturity and did they remain "balanced" throughout the growing stages? That will have a great bearing on your pup. 
In most cases after about 8 weeks I do not look at them again seriously to judge till they are around 20 months. But I do tend to pick them apart along the way but we tend to avoid cameras during that time. 

Almost forgot to clarify, I am NOT an expert.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

After the 6-8 week evals, I don't look too much at what they do again until they are about 6 months old-I don't tend to consider height much at this point though. Then I will look again around a year old. These are for my own dogs though. Each line can mature a little differently so you may want to look at what age mom and dad started being competitive. If they didn't do any winning as puppies, then don't expect their offspring to be looking great as puppies)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Every line will be different, and different combinations will be different. My Creed was nice enough as a 6-9 puppy to have a Specialty RWD and won all of his classes. However, at about 12 months he fell apart big time and did not pull together until he was around 3. That's pretty typical for my dogs  Very hard for a lot of people to deal with


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Every line will be different, and different combinations will be different. My Creed was nice enough as a 6-9 puppy to have a Specialty RWD and won all of his classes. However, at about 12 months he fell apart big time and did not pull together until he was around 3. That's pretty typical for my dogs  Very hard for a lot of people to deal with


I don't want to hijack the thread, but while the dogs are maturing, how often do you think they should be shown? (Or, what do you --or breeders in general--expect your puppy buyers to do?)

thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If a puppy is really nice and mature, I don't see a problem with showing it for awhile. Some, like Booty, are going to be competitive and will win points and probably finish as a puppy, while for others, it can be a fun experience for a few shows until they age out of puppy class or start to go through their awkward stages 

I don't expect my puppy people to show until the dog is ready. With my lines, that might not be until 3 or 4 years of age for conformation. It's always nice if they do something else while they are waiting, like agility or obedience, but that's a plus.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> If a puppy is really nice and mature, I don't see a problem with showing it for awhile. Some, like Booty, are going to be competitive and will win points and probably finish as a puppy, while for others, it can be a fun experience for a few shows until they age out of puppy class or start to go through their awkward stages
> 
> I don't expect my puppy people to show until the dog is ready. With my lines, that might not be until 3 or 4 years of age for conformation. It's always nice if they do something else while they are waiting, like agility or obedience, but that's a plus.


How common is it that dogs don't mature until 3 or 4 years? I've heard of some people waiting that long--but then I also see all these nice very young dogs out there winning too. Maybe it is just because younger nicer dogs will get more attention....


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> How common is it that dogs don't mature until 3 or 4 years? I've heard of some people waiting that long--but then I also see all these nice very young dogs out there winning too. Maybe it is just because younger nicer dogs will get more attention....


As Tahnee had said, each line is different. When you get a show puppy, this is something you should be discussing with the breeder. When are their puppies typically competitive and how long does it take them to typically be mature?? A breeder should have no problems discussing this with you.

Most of the time, our puppies can be shown in the puppy classes and do pretty well. We have pointed quite a few of them as puppies and then they are typically consistantly winning again around 2 years old. Some lines take until they are 3 though and some even longer. 

We did do one breeding that a friend was interested in getting a show puppy from. Applause was the father of the sire and so I had told her that I didn't expect the puppies in that litter to mature until closer to 3 and true to form, her boy finished shortly after his 3rd birthday)

I have a friend who's puppies can be shown in the puppy classes a little bit but then they have to be put away until they are aound 2.5-3 years old. They just aren't mature or competitive again until then. 

Your best bet is to talk to your breeder!! )

I don't think puppies or younger dogs get more attention. Having been the GRCA conformation statitician for over 8 years and also someone who has been actively showing my own dogs in conformation for quite a few years, most of your winners come from the open classes. So, it does take a very nice puppy to beat the older more mature dogs, especially at the larger shows that are majors)


----------

